# Boitier multi disques durs NON raid/nas



## Arlequin (23 Avril 2013)

Hello

je suis à la recherche d'un boitier externe assez particulier, je pense, vu que je n'ai rien trouvé de transcendant 

Cahier des charges: 

- capacité de 3 ou 4 disques sata 3.5
- non raid
- non nas
- avec facilité de plug in/out chaque disque 
- pas plus de 250 neuros
- connectique FW800 de préférence (e-sata ou usb3 ok)
(- pas trop moche)

J'en ai marre de jongler avec les DD externes, cables sata/e-sata et autres dock. C'est chiant, pas facile à transporter, et franchement disgracieux.

Le but est d'avoir deux disques permanents, remplis de mes datas (photos,vidéos,musique,docs) et de pouvoir facilement et rapidement les cloner sur 1 ou 2 autres disques (en gros)

J'ai remonté une tour PC, avec deux baies hot swap (en façade donc) pour y arriver, mais pas le pied de jongler ntfs/hfs, et franchement si je pouvais me passer de cette affreuse tour ce ne serait pas plus mal  

Qqun a une expérience, un avis, une idée ? 

Merci


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, 

Quelque chose dans ce goût là : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...3021536-Boitier-PC-Bitfenix-Colossus-Noir.htm?

Ou bien celle-là, avec ça tu vas en jeter (des sous par la fenêtre)!!


----------



## Arlequin (23 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelque chose dans ce goût là : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...3021536-Boitier-PC-Bitfenix-Colossus-Noir.htm?



 c'est une tour pc ça ? quel rapport ? 



ru666 a dit:


> Ou bien celle-là, avec ça tu vas en jeter (des sous par la fenêtre)!!



ouaips, l'idée est là en effet ! 

mais un peu trop grand 

merci d'être passé


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est une tour pc ça ? quel rapport ?



J'avais commencé mes recherches et il me semblait que ce type d'article pourrait te convenir (après en Mac et non PC bien évidemment).

Par contre pas évident de trouver quelque chose qui ne soit pas une tour avec 5 à 10 DD montés dedans. As-tu trouvé quelque chose de ton côté?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h28 ----------

En somme tu voudrais quelque chose dans ce goût là.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> J'avais commencé mes recherches et il me semblait que ce type d'article pourrait te convenir (après en Mac et non PC bien évidemment).



ok, ai cru que tu allais me trouver un super truc pour modifier une tour pc en rack pour DD 



ru666 a dit:


> Par contre pas évident de trouver quelque chose qui ne soit pas une tour avec 5 à 10 DD montés dedans



et les racks serveurs ne se connectent pas aussi facilement sur un mini 




ru666 a dit:


> . As-tu trouvé quelque chose de ton côté?



là je me penche sur icybox/dock, trouvé aujourd'hui... si qqun a la moindre expérience ? 

ai aussi trouvé ça sur la baie (made in startech, rien que le nom m'amuse comme dirait l'aut'), mais pas sûr de mon coup: 




ru666 a dit:


> En somme tu voudrais quelque chose dans ce goût là.



c'est ça, oui 

mais là, je ne pige pas trop: 

2 modes de fonctionnement sont possibles, ils nécessitent tous deux Imperativement un contrleur répondant à la norme Port Multiplier* : - 4 disques indépendants : chaque disque apparait comme une unité logique standard (D : /, E : /...) : contrleur = 306550 ou 306055.


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est ça, oui
> 
> mais là, je ne pige pas trop:
> 
> 2 modes de fonctionnement sont possibles, ils nécessitent tous deux impérativement un contrôleur répondant à la norme Port Multiplier* : - 4 disques indépendants : chaque disque apparait comme une unité logique standard (D : /, E : /...) : contrôleur = 306550 ou 306055.



J'avoue que je ne suis pas assez calé dans ce domaine. 

Mais je pense que cela doit signifier que tu peux utiliser tes 4 DD de manière indépendante entre eux. Mais que tu peux aussi les utiliser comme une seule entité.

Après une petite recherche rapide, de nombreuses tours avec 4/5 ou plus de DD ont cette caractéristique. Selon moi, à faire confirmer, soit les DD fonctionnent indépendamment  les uns des autres, soit comme une seule entité.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> J'avoue que je ne suis pas assez calé dans ce domaine.
> 
> Mais je pense que cela doit signifier que tu peux utiliser tes 4 DD de manière indépendante entre eux. Mais que tu peux aussi les utiliser comme une seule entité.
> 
> Après une petite recherche rapide, de nombreuses tours avec 4/5 ou plus de DD ont cette caractéristique. Selon moi, à faire confirmer, soit les DD fonctionnent indépendamment  les uns des autres, soit comme une seule entité.



C'est la fin de la phrase qui me pose un soucis  le coup du contrôleur


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> C'est la fin de la phrase qui me pose un soucis  le coup du contrôleur



Et partout où est vendu ce type de matériel, on a la même phrase qui revient en boucle.

Ne serait-ce pas des ports SATA internes? Comme sur cette fiche produit le montre (partie descriptif technique)?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Et partout où est vendu ce type de matériel, on a la même phrase qui revient en boucle.
> 
> Ne serait-ce pas des ports SATA internes? Comme sur cette fiche produit le montre (partie descriptif technique)?



strictement aucune idée ! 

Je suis tout de même étonné de ne pas trouver ce genre de produit chez les habituels Lacie Wd & Cie.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Avril 2013)

Bon, finalement, le e-sata ne m'est d'aucune utilité... je pensais que le mini en était doté, mais non

l'icycube est très intéressant, mais en usb2 seulement ! 

Suis je vraiment le seul à chercher ce genre de bestiole


----------



## ru666 (25 Avril 2013)

Tu vas en devenir l'expert sur le forum 

Sympa l'icy cube en tout cas. Dommage qu'il n'y ait que l'USB2. Connais-tu les prix pour ces bêtes?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2013)

Si tu aimes le noir il existe en FW800 



> Boîtier externe RAID pour 4 disques durs 3.5" sur ports USB 3.0 / e-SATA / FireWire 400 / FireWire 800


----------



## ru666 (25 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Si tu aimes le noir il existe en FW800



Compatible Mac et PC, FW400 et 800. Esthétiquement (oui je chipote) je préfère l'autre modèle.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Si tu aimes le noir il existe en FW800



en voyant "raid" j'ai eu peur (voir cahier des charges)

et finalement, je lis: 

"Mode JBOD et modes RAID 0, 1, 3, 5, 10, *Single*"

single raid ??? késako ? 

merci albert 


un ptit frigo ? 

mouahahahahahahaha

moi j'aime bien, mais tjs ce fichu Raid pffff....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> "Mode JBOD et modes RAID 0, 1, 3, 5, 10, *Single*"
> 
> single raid ??? késako ?



Single raid je ne sais pas, par contre j'opterai pour le raid 5 =>http://www.pcworld.fr/stockage/test...ique-le-raid-1-et-le-raid-5,116001,116021.htm

 Arlequin


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2013)

Trouve toi un vieux XServe G5 d'occase auquel tu te connectes en gigabit ethernet, je pense que c'est ta meilleure chance (sinon la seule), parce que vu le manque d'intérêt de la chose, je ne vois pas trop qui pourrait penser à commercialiser un boîtier 4 disques "non RAID", tu serais certainement leur seul client !

Sinon, une autre solution (pour 4 disques) serait d'utiliser des "sabots" USB, je sais qu'il s'en est vendu un temps des modèles pouvant accueillir deux disques (j'en avais vu au catalogue Macway il y a deux ou trois ans, mais je crois qu'eux n'en font plus maintenant), tu en mets deux, et tu as tes 4 disques facilement interchangeables.

Par contre, s'il s'agit juste de mettre 4 disques séparément, je me souviens aussi d'avoir vu des boîtiers "individuels, mais qui pouvaient s'assembler un peu comme des Lego®&#8482;, mais là, pas de facilité pour changer les disques à l'intérieur.


----------



## ru666 (25 Avril 2013)

Single raid (désolé, c'est en anglais).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2013)

Dans cet ordre d'idée 





> Par contre, s'il s'agit juste de mettre 4 disques séparément, je me souviens aussi d'avoir vu des boîtiers "individuels, mais qui pouvaient s'assembler un peu comme des Lego®&#8482;, mais là, pas de facilité pour changer les disques à l'intérieur.


 j'ai trois boitiers externes LaCie ... un de 2 To pour TM, l'autre de 1 To pour les sauvegardes ciblées, les deux en FW, le troisième de 320 Go est en USB 2 et formaté en ExFat pour les transferts entre Mac et Windows


----------



## ru666 (25 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Trouve toi un vieux XServe G5 d'occase auquel tu te connectes en gigabit ethernet, je pense que c'est ta meilleure chance (sinon la seule), parce que vu le manque d'intérêt de la chose, je ne vois pas trop qui pourrait penser à commercialiser un boîtier 4 disques "non RAID", tu serais certainement leur seul client !.



Un peu comme celui que tu utilises en tant que serveur? Mais comment assures-tu l'interface avec tes ordi (avec le logiciel OS Xserveur?).

Dans ce cas, comment sont montés tes DD : Raid 1/5?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Un peu comme celui que tu utilises en tant que serveur? Mais comment assures-tu l'interface avec tes ordi (avec le logiciel OS Xserveur?).
> 
> Dans ce cas, comment sont montés tes DD : Raid 1/5?



Non, en fait, dans mon serveur, j'ai 4 disques en RAID 0 (un seul volume sur le bureau, mais mes 4 vieux IDE ridiculisent n'importe quel sATA en performances) ! 

Le système de mon G4 est effectivement un 10.5.8 "server", il est relié à mon MBP via un switch gigabit ethernet, lui même relié à la Freebox par un couple de CPL (pour l'instant des 65 Mb/s, ou des 80, je ne sais plus trop, mais je vais bientôt commander un Freeplug pour les remplacer.

Les autres machines sont reliées à tout ça en WiFi via le Freebox Server en mode routeur (sauf les très vieilles qui ne supportent pas le WPA, mon "Palourde" sous Mac OS 10.3.9, et mon PC "P300" sous Windows 2000, que je connecte à internet en partageant en WiFi la connexion de mon MBP lorsque j'en ai besoin).


----------



## Arlequin (26 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Single raid je ne sais pas, par contre j'opterai pour le raid 5 =>http://www.pcworld.fr/stockage/test...ique-le-raid-1-et-le-raid-5,116001,116021.htm
> 
> Arlequin



non non le but est bien d'avoir 4 disques indépendants, comme si je chainais 4 disques fw800.

mais je n'ai pas envie d'avoir 4 boitiers et 4 alimentations !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h59 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Trouve toi un vieux XServe G5 d'occase auquel tu te connectes en gigabit ethernet,



pas facile à transporter, ni facile à connecter sur un autre poste de travail :rose:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> je pense que c'est ta meilleure chance (sinon la seule), parce que vu le manque d'intérêt de la chose, je ne vois pas trop qui pourrait penser à commercialiser un boîtier 4 disques "non RAID", tu serais certainement leur seul client !



c'est ce que je me dit tout doucement en effet



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, une autre solution (pour 4 disques) serait d'utiliser des "sabots" USB, je sais qu'il s'en est vendu un temps des modèles pouvant accueillir deux disques (j'en avais vu au catalogue Macway il y a deux ou trois ans, mais je crois qu'eux n'en font plus maintenant), tu en mets deux, et tu as tes 4 disques facilement interchangeables.



j'utilise déjà un double sabot (de chez macway justement) et j'en ai trouvé aussi pour 4 disques
Je veux pas paraitre chiant, mais c'est moche, et nécessite 4 ports e-sata.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, s'il s'agit juste de mettre 4 disques séparément, je me souviens aussi d'avoir vu des boîtiers "individuels, mais qui pouvaient s'assembler un peu comme des Lego®&#8482;, mais là, pas de facilité pour changer les disques à l'intérieur.



oui oui je connais ... mais non: pas de hot swap, tjs 4 alim. 



ru666 a dit:


> Single raid (désolé, c'est en anglais).



donc, c'est bien du raid. Et de ce fait, les disques ne sont pas utilisables indépendamment, et seront fort probablement formatés en ce sens... crotte



Anonyme a dit:


> Dans cet ordre d'idée  j'ai trois boitiers externes LaCie ... un de 2 To pour TM, l'autre de 1 To pour les sauvegardes ciblées, les deux en FW, le troisième de 320 Go est en USB 2 et formaté en ExFat pour les transferts entre Mac et Windows



ah euh oui, d'accord, content pour toi 


autre chose aussi: me monter une tour hackintosh ...


----------



## ru666 (26 Avril 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> autre chose aussi: me monter une tour hackintosh ...



Comment ferais-tu dans ce cas? Tu monterais tout pièce par pièce comme un barebone (je ne connais le système hakintosh que de nom)?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2013)

Si ton problème est juste d'avoir tous tes disques avec une seule alim, tu peux aussi récupérer une vieille tour PC (une du temps où on éteignait la machine en appuyant sur le bouton quand Windows disait qu'on pouvait le faire "en toute sécurité" (toujours le mot pour rire, Windows ), avec une bonne alim AT (et pas ATX) dedans, tu pourras alimenter 4 disques, caler un hub USB dans lla tour, et ne sortir qu'un câble USB vers l'ordi !


----------



## ru666 (26 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si ton problème est juste d'avoir tous tes disques avec une seule alim, tu peux aussi récupérer une vieille tour PC ... avec une bonne alim AT (et pas ATX) dedans, tu pourras alimenter 4 disques, caler un hub USB dans lla tour, et ne sortir qu'un câble USB vers l'ordi !



Tu connectes tes 4 DD au port USB et relie un des ports USB de celui-ci directement à l'ordi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Tu connectes tes 4 DD au port USB et relie un des ports USB de celui-ci directement à l'ordi.



Sauf que là, tu vas avoir un problème de câble, à mon humble avis !


----------



## ru666 (26 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que là, tu vas avoir un problème de câble, à mon humble avis !



EN fait j'aurais dû mettre un point d'interrogation au bout de ma phrase car je n'étais pas sûr :rose:. Comment ferais-tu dans ce cas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> EN fait j'aurais dû mettre un point d'interrogation au bout de ma phrase car je n'étais pas sûr :rose:. Comment ferais-tu dans ce cas?



Je ne ferais pas, je n'ai pas parlé d'un PC mais d'un (vieux, faut une alim AT et de nombreux emplacements de disques) boîtier de PC, genre "serveur à base de 80386 ou 80486". Moi, je ferais seulement sortir le câble USB reliant le hub USB à l'ordi par l'arrière du boîtier


----------



## Arlequin (26 Avril 2013)

ru666 a dit:


> Comment ferais-tu dans ce cas? Tu monterais tout pièce par pièce comme un barebone (je ne connais le système hakintosh que de nom)?



je me fais un barebone et j'y mets MacOs, c'est ça

mais bon, c'est un peu démesuré, tout comme le vieux boitier pc (pascal )

voilà encore une trouvaille, et pas moche je trouve: 
http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/181016651557?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ru666 (26 Avril 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> voilà encore une trouvaille, et pas moche je trouve:
> http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/181016651557?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Sympa mais pour le prix ... :mouais: Enfin bon lorsque l'on veut la perle rare, on est prêt à tous les sacrifices


----------



## Goliath (18 Novembre 2014)

Salut,
&#8230;pour finir tu t'y es pris comment? ...parce que je cherche à faire la même chose&#8230;


----------

